#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rheumatische Anzeichen? Glaub ich nicht... >

## jusudi

hallo zusammen, 
ich hatte neulich einen ganz dicken Ballen an der linken Hand unterhalb des Zeigefingers. Daraufhin spritze mir der Arzt ein Cortisonpräparat in den Ballen  :Cry:  und am nächsten Tag ging es besser, am darauffolgenden Tag war es so gut wie weg. Manchmal merke ich jetzt noch beim Zupacken, dass es etwas weh tut, aber vom Prinzip her ist es weg. 
Er hat daraufhin Blut abgenommen um meinen Rheumafaktor zu bestimmen und alle anderen Werte (CCP etc.) hat er auch mitgemacht. Raus kam wohl, dass mein RF, der eigentlich unter 5 liegen sollte, bei 22 lag. Nun wollte er eventuell, wenn ich das will, Nahrungsgruppen überprüfen, ich habe aber erstmal recherchiert und irgendwie kam mir erst der Wert hoch vor, dann aber wiederum nicht mehr, weil ich gelesen habe, dass es noch viel viel viel viel höhere Werte gibt. So ein Test kostet 175 Euro Eigenanteil. Würdet ihr das machen lassen? 
Viele Grüße und  :Zwinker:  Danke für die Antworten. 
Julia :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## jusudi

P.S. hab ganz vergessen zu sagen, dass ich wegen meines Bandscheibenvorfalles bei dem Arzt zu Spritzen gegangen bin.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo jusudi, 
erstmal herzlich willkommen im forum.. 
bei welchem arzt hats du denn den rheumafaktor bestimmen lassen?beim Hausarzt?
und war nur der zu hoch? oder die anderen werte auch?(CCP, BSG, ANA-Titer...?) 
außerdem kann man anhand des rheumafaktors nicht gleich auf rheumatische erkrankungen schließen.. 
Was ich nicht verstanden habe,wieso will er dich auf Nahrungsgruppen testen? Wegen einer Unverträglichkeit?  :emot22_thinking:  
sorry, hab des net ganz geschnallt... 
auf jeden fall, wenn dein arzt schon ein großes blutbild gemacht hat, nimm die werte einfach mal mit zum rheumatologen... nur um das auszuschließen..

----------


## jusudi

Hallo Lucy, wo ich denn meine Antwort von gerade geblieben? Komisch.... Na ja, also ich hatte Dir geschrieben, dass die anderen Werte ok waren. Der Arzt ist ein Ganzheitsmediziner, also Allgemeinmedizin, Chiropraktiker, Sportmediziner, Osteopath. Die Nahrungsmittelgruppen wollte er testen, da wohl Rheuma mit einer Unverträglichkeit einhergehen kann. Findest Du den Wert denn hoch oder nicht? Also ich glaub nach wie vor nicht an Rheuma, auch wenn ich es im Moment überall habe und es zwickt und zwackt (speziell natürlich an der Bandscheibe)

----------


## lucy230279

de rheumafaktor ist natürlich über den normalwert hinaus..
wobei das nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend sein muss..meiner schwankt zwischen normbereich und 37, je nachdem...also versteif dich nicht darauf.. 
der test wegen der nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit..mmhh..bin mir da net sicher...interessant wärs schon..nicht nur in bezug auf rheuma sondern vielleicht auch in bezug auf allergine, bzw. im schlimmsten fall das risiko eines anaphylaktischen schocks.. 
ehrlich egsagt da bin ich überfragt..auch wegen den kosten..ich denke dazu müsste unser medizinisches personal mehr sagen können, ob es dringend notwendig ist..*grübel*

----------

